# Guppy Girl Got Her Horse :)



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys! Long time no see.
Just though I would come in and say hey, aswell as to say I finally bought my horse, although I bought her in July. Ive been very busy haha.

Anways, shes 6 years old. 15.1 hand high appaloosa. She wasnt touched at all before I bought her, so I sent her to the trainers and shes doing really good. She bucks still... but her days arent up yet. Shes a red roan snow cap, and I was lucky enough, that when I went and saw her at the trainers, I got to put the first ride on her  (While being led of course). Shes acctually VERY well bred, although her papers are gone. Her dam is Blue Winds Misty Gal and her sire is Chinootka Bay.

By the way, I bought her for only $200 because she was going to go to slaughter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome back!! Congrats on the horse!! She's very pretty and lucky to get a good home.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoo Hoo! Congrats on the new horse. She's a beauty. Have you named her?
It makes me soooo happy to know that one less horse made it to slaughter. 
I think it's great that you're working with a trainer. (not cheap, eh?)
I also think you're lucky that she's a bucker and not rearer. My sister's horse loves to rear and she's been dumped twice, hard. My sister's trainer has yet to solve the rearing problem. I really hope she does before my sister cracks her bum. 
Have fun with your new horse and keep us updated on your progress and with pictures! :-D


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh I forgot to tel you guys her name LOL!
When I bought her, her name was Dusty, so I renamed her Savhanna.
No, it definitly wasnt cheap, esecially when I pay for verything myself! The trainer alone cost me $800! Plus all the tack I bought, and have yet to buy. But next goal though is hay for when she gets back. When she gets out, Im riding her home. A trail ride that would take 45 minutes in a car, so that should be fun.
Also, here are some videos of her in th trainers, 4 days after going there 

YouTube - Savahanna part 1


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Heres part 2.
YouTube - Savhanna part 2


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Gups, your trainer is awesome. I love her soft yet firm positive approach. That $800 is money very well spent. I wish my sister had a trainer such as yours. I'm so excited for you!

PS. Love the choice of Motley Crue's "Girls, Girls, Girls". Thanks for the stroll down memory lane's 80's.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

hahaha, yeah shes amazing, and I even got a deal for $800 since Ive known Selena (the trainer) for many many years! Shes doing all her ferrier work (shes also a licenced ferrier, cool eh) aswell as her trailering. PLUS shes going to try to teach her how to bow for me for my late birthday present


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

congratulations,shes really pretty.
i wish you the very best of luck with her,and i hope she loves her forever home.
karma to you for saving her.
:-D


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the words of encouragment!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I absolutly love her! She is a beautiful horse and congrats on the great purchase. I love horses and had them when I was younger but unfortanatly have no were to put one now.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks! You should see her in person, she is really pretty, and such a sweet heart


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well guys, shes staying in training for another 30 days. And instead of paying another $800, I pay only $300! Whoo! Because me and the trainer are best friends xD Im so excited


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay that's great news.


----------



## aquariangel (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh you are so lucky! I grew up with horses at my aunt and uncle's (who helped raise me) and I miss it terribly. Live in the city now, so not much chance of having one. I would love to ride again, it's been YEARS! She's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Heres another update!
Shes now trotting nder saddle, with no buck! Im going to see her hopefully tomorrow, and I will take some more pictures


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well she comes home on Monday!
Im continuing the training on my own.
Heres an updated video from last Sunday:

YouTube - Savhanna part 3
YouTube - Savhanna part 4


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How exciting! Is that snow I see on the ground? Not so exciting...
It's fascinating for me to watch your trainer work. I always took a trained horse for granted. 
After watching your vids I no longer will. There's alot of work involved!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep that definitly is snow!
Our leaves didnt even have a chance to turn brown! They literally froze to death. They are dead, but green on the trees. Quite sad really.

Yeah it take A LOT OF WORK! When I went out there to see her, I was amazed at how much stuff was done with her! Im so excited for her to come home.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, the move went really good. Almost finished un packing, and, Savhanna might be home tomorrow instead of Monday. Calling the BO to see if he can come in and sort everything out 
Selena wants to bring her tomorrow because she gets very busy with her welding job, aswell as she wants to bring her fjord horse Simon for a ride  So it should be fun. I hope she does come home.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Selena is a welder?? I never would have guessed that.
Be sure to post a pic of Savhanna & you touching noses in greeting upon her arrival at your house.


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep! When I first met her years ago, she was in school for welding. Shes really good at it too. She has two really neat jobs haha.

And LOL Okay, I will see about a picture of us touching noses 
And of course, lots of other pictures of her aswell, in allll her lime green tack!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

She comes home today!
Selena was very sick yesterday so she couldnt make it up, but now I get my horse IN ONE HOUR WOO!
She also bringing her horses up so that we can go riding! Im soo excited!

I will get lots of pictures!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Woohoo so exciting! Remember lot and lot of pictures!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Well shes home! And I only got one picture of her, and Sparkle with their heads sticking out of the trailer. I was so busy doing everything else!
I will get loads tomorrow when I go see her though!


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Also guys, I traded her O_O!
She needs a firm handler, and Im too soft. She wont reac full potential with me, so I traded for another softer green broke mare. This mare is also AQHA registered, and 15.3 hands high. I get her sometime this week or next week. I can post a picture of my new horse if you guys wanna see it. I love her.


----------

